# Razor handles



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2015)

waterfall bubinga with matching bolt action
Maple dyed purple
2 acrylics and an olive wood from @manbuckwal

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice Tony, Those acrylics are cool lookin !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks tom


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree those acrylics look very psychedelic reminds me of some stuff I saw back in the day lol. All of them look good Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2015)

Dynamite! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice! are those stands part of the kit? I just saw they have toothbrush handle kits now, you gotta get hot on those...


----------



## Tclem (Mar 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! are those stands part of the kit? I just saw they have toothbrush handle kits now, you gotta get hot on those...


No I buy the stands separate


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 2, 2015)

All nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I agree those acrylics look very psychedelic reminds me of some stuff I saw back in the day lol. All of them look good Tony.



Some stuff you saw back in the day??? Riiiiiiight lol I won't even ask.

Great looking pieces. Out of curiosity Tony, do you usually put blades with them. I've turned a few razor handles lately but with out the blade head I've neglected to photograph. But the blades are ridiculously expensive so I'm curious if you're selling at shows do you give a blade to your customer? And if you've found cheapo blades just as a part of your package...where did you find them?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 4, 2015)

I sell on Instagram but not with blades. I'm am fixing to start looking for them in bulk but people who but them already use them and have blades


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome Tony! I really like the Olive, need to get me some boards of that......



Kevin said:


> I agree those acrylics look very psychedelic reminds me of some stuff I saw back in the day lol. All of them look good Tony.



Are you sure you ACTUALLY saw them?!?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2015)

If you buy the blades at Costco it gets down to about 1.00 or so for the blade cartridge but of course you are buying a huge package at one time.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

